# X Country Greenwich Park - folding chairs allowed



## Yubbie (25 July 2012)

Will be going to Greenwich on Monday and hubby wants to know if he's allowed to take a lightweight folding chair in with him (the sort that fold up a bit like a brolly rather than a garden type chair). He emailed info/enquiries for the Games but has received a complete non-answer! They have simply said that it depends on the venue and whether or not it *might* be a security issue but can't actually say yes or no and end by saying that we should check the list for prohibited items Well we've done that and folding/collapseable chairs aren't on the banned list - so would you would assume it's ok??


----------



## rambling (25 July 2012)

I was wondering this as well. We are going straight from an early  flight to the venue and threats of long walks and long queues with my overnight bag on my back make me very keen to bring my aluminium tripod folding stool but I would hate to have it confiscated. 
I have read and reread all the prohibited lists and cant find anything saying a definite no.
I think it will depend on the humour of those on the gates. 
I have ordered a tiny fishing stool and am hoping it will arrive in time. If they confiscate that I wont have had it long enough to get to like it.
Do please post if you get any real info.


----------



## criso (25 July 2012)

There was something on the tv earlier today, I was only half listening but I think they said no folding chairs tho' you can bring a picnic blanket.


----------



## LynH (25 July 2012)

I have a Horseware rucksack with a folding stool attached. It is under 25l but I emailed to check it was ok to take seeing as it has metal frame and got a reply saying that as the bag was under 25l and it would fit under my seat then it would be fine. If that is allowed in the arena then I would get that similar would be allowed in the park for xc


----------



## rambling (26 July 2012)

LynH
I know the one you mean. The stool might be allowed so. Will you be bringing a copy of the email I might try that if I can get a reply.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xander (26 July 2012)

Having asked this question myself and receiving conflicting replies, I'd print out any kind of confirmation it's OK and take it with you.
Stools are not on the latest list of prohibited or restricted items (obviously anything with pointy or sharp bits would not be allowed) but they might get you on the "larger than a 25l bag" rule. Suggest you bring a stool which will fit in to a bag that size. It'll then go through the x-ray machine. Please note if it can't be scanned you def won't get in with it.
Also suggest you print out and take the list of prohibited and restricted items. 

I'm so looking forward to x-c day!. Hope you all have a cracking day.


----------



## Zirach (27 July 2012)

I am stressing a bit as I am 8 months pregnant and determined to go as I have my tickets. I was hoping to bring a small folding camping stool - not sure if will fit in my rucksack without it sticking out of the top though.

I dont know if I will be able to get down and back up again from a picnic rug.....like others I have tried to ask the Olympic site but no one has got back to me.......


----------



## Kick On (27 July 2012)

just to let you know there are loads of medical/gamemakers to help you................... just ask someone in the gamemakers uniform


----------



## Goya (27 July 2012)

Zirach said:



			I am stressing a bit as I am 8 months pregnant and determined to go as I have my tickets. I was hoping to bring a small folding camping stool - not sure if will fit in my rucksack without it sticking out of the top though.

I dont know if I will be able to get down and back up again from a picnic rug.....like others I have tried to ask the Olympic site but no one has got back to me.......

Click to expand...

There are several spectator stands around the course if you need to sit down and there are fences in the main arena so I'm sure you'd be able to sit there if you wanted to.


----------



## Zirach (28 July 2012)

Thanks guys that's reassuring! I guess at least there will be Lots of medical staff on hand should I need it anyway lol!


----------

